# 1st Trimester, How much do you sleep?



## ~Quse~ (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi,

I'm wondering if I'm sleeping too much and that is why I'm tired throughout the day (the too much sleep makes you tired thing) or if this can be normal for the first trimester. I don't remember being this tired with my first baby.

Normally I go to bed around 9:30pm and wake up at 7am. That's nearly 10 hrs.. And then I'm really tired by mid-afternoon and sometimes take hour long naps.

How much sleep does everyone else get?

Vivianna


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Not nearly as much as I want!!!!! LOL My kids are almost 9, almost 8, 4 1/2 and 2 and I'm pregnant with twins.

I go to bed about midnight and get up no later than 7. Occasionally I can get in a 30 minute snooze, but if I can't nap, I atleast lay on the sofa while my youngest plays nearby.

When I was pregnant with my first, I ate, worked and slept and that was it!!!!!


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

My first trimester, i literally went to work, canme home, took anywhere from a 2-4hr nap, ate dinner, took a shower and went to bed. DH was so suprised at how much i slept... i'm not a napper.... so relax, its normal - you're *very* busy growing a baby.


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

I get in around 10 hours at night and if I can get a nap, it's usually about 2 hours.
When I was pregnant with my son I'd come home from work and go to sleep almost every day from about 5 to 7 and then go to bed around 10. Then on the weekends I'd nap almost every afternoon.
Those were the days!
My little guy doesn't like it at ALL if I doze off when he's also awake. I sleep better with him sleeping next to me anyway, but sometimes I just can't help it. The exhaustion overwhelms sometimes. Not only that but I feel very odd sleeping while my son is awake; like something may happen. It's a different kind of sleep though; you're very aware, or at least it seems like it. In that case I'm not sure how much rest I'm really getting.
When I had a blighted ovum a few months ago I'd fall asleep at my parents house when I dropped my son off before I went to work. I'd fall asleep for about 20 minutes on the couch until I had to leave.
I looooove naps. So it's tough when I know I can't take one.
Take care,
Karen


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

When I was preg w/my dd, I slept from 10-8 every night & would sometimes nap (when I could get home from work for a nap, LOL). I was bone tired all the time. This time I didn't sleep as much. You sound pretty normal to me, LOL. I does get better!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I have clocked a couple of twelve-hour nights recently -- aaahhh.....

In general I've been getting about ten hours at night and plus a nap if I'm lucky. I'd sleep even more if I could. Just a phase (until the third trimester ....)


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

9 or 10 hours. I find that if I sleep more than 10 hours I too will be sleepy during the day.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

With my first, i wasn't working and i slept 10-12 hours at night and then took at least one short nap too. With this one, I wasn't as tired but i still felt like i needed about 10 hours a day if not more. So I think it sounds pretty normal how tired you are.


----------



## mainemom (Aug 23, 2004)

My first preg. I didn't sleep as much, but I was also working at the time, so I didn't have a choice! With this one, I slept most of the summer away...10-12 hrs. at night plus a nap during the day. I did find that I was less groggy if I only napped for 20-30 mins. (even if I did this several times throughout the day or only "rested" without sleeping) You are working hard physically! Rest as much as you can/need to, without guilt, because you need it. I felt a lot more energy return once I hit 14 weeks. Be well.


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

I sleep from 10-12 hours at night, and I would nap as well if I could! For me, there is no such thing as "too much sleep" in early pregnancy!!! I find that the more sleep I get, the less I'm bothered with "morning" sickness.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I slept ALL DAY today. Went to bed at 11:00 pm, stayed there until 11:00 am. Got up, had breakfast, made a shopping list, thought about doing a million things that needed doing and did none of them. Ds and dh got back from the zoo about 2:00, and ds and I went to bed for a nap -- he got up, but I slept 'til 5:00 and then got up again and had dinner. It is delicious! I told dh the baby must be forming some really important organs -- I said the sex organs, and he said the brain


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

With my first I think I just slept right through my first trimester, lol! With this one I sleep about 9 hours a night and an hour nap.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I alos require a lot of sleep in the 1st trimester. Ther ehave been many nights that i have gone to bed at 8pm (instead of my usual 11). I also try to get a nap in most days. I robably am averaging 8 to 12 hours of sleep a day


----------



## sunbaby (Sep 30, 2002)

during the first trimester, i felt best when averaging around twelve hours a day. plus induldged in one or two sleep a thon days during that twelve weeks. of course, most of my 'waking' hours involved no more exertion than laying on the couch trying to keep dd happy at the same time.

now in the second trimester, i do well on ten hours a day. and i can move around a bit in the morning, walks and cleaning and stuff. by afternoon, though, its sitting only for me if i can help it. and when not pregnant, i am usually an active high energy person :LOL .


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I slept a good 13-14 hours a night during the 1st trimester of this pregnancy. Yes, I have two kids already. And yeah, that meant that DH came home and took the kids...and I fell asleep. At least they had fun.

I was exhausted. It didn't seem to be just a habit thing. My morning sickness was way worse if I tried to get by with less sleep than that.


----------

